
How a course in operating systems changed me - shbhrsaha
http://www.shubhro.com/2014/11/21/operating-systems/
======
malandrew
What are the best learning resources for learning about operating systems
concepts?

~~~
mkramlich
there are books on the topic. libraries, bookstores, Google and Wikipedia are
useful

